# انا مهندس طيران مصرى و عاوز شغل فى مجالى فى اى مكان و باى مقاابل



## egypilot2005 (28 يوليو 2007)

ازاى ابدا ادور على شغل عشان مصر مفيهاش شغل لينا ارجو ارد و التواصل عشان انا زعلان بعد 5 سنين مرمطة فى الكلية مش لاقى شغل
سااااااااااعدونى


----------



## محمد4433 (30 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## haythoom (2 أغسطس 2007)

law fe3lan 3ayez tekoon mohandess tayaran sa7 wee mesh hatla7e2 3ala el shoghl fee ay makan lazem te3mel kal2aaty.

1 enak yekoon ma3ak mo2ahel koayess men ay gam3a mo3taraf beeha zay massalan cairo university fee handasset el tayaran

2 wee lazem wee mohem gedan enak yekoon ma3ak course el basic traning wee elly be2ahelak 3alashan te2dar teshtaghal fee haza el magal wee elly bedonh yeb2a el forssa sa3ba gedan wee momken takhood el corse dah fee ba3d el amaken zay egypt-air aw ma3had tayaran embaba elly mawgood fee egypt

3 ba3d kedah te3mel 7aga essmaha 'without type rating' wee dee 3ebara 3an enak teshtaghal 7awaly 18 shahr fee ay magal men magalat el tayaran wee takhood shehada mo3tamada men el makan elly enta eshtaghalt feeh wee law 

3 wee ba3d kedah teroo7 temte7en fee hay2et el tayaran el madany wee ta7'ood 7aga essmaha el 'licence' wee heya dee elly bet7'aleek fe3lan mesh hatla7e2 3ala el shoghl ba3d kedah 



wee dee nasse7a mohandessen tayaran kobar wee 3anohoom 
7'ebra kebeera fee haza el magal

wee kol dah ya e7'wany la2an el magal dah fe3lan sa3b wee hassass gedan wee lazem elly yeshtaghal feeh yekoon 3andoh khebrah mesh batalah

wee matgeesh tektefy bee ely darasstoh fee el kolia wee te2ool ana 3ayez ashtaghal la2an el derassa mabetdeesh khebra kefaya lee el mohandeess bezat mohandess el tayaran


wee atmanalkom el tawfee2 dayman


eng. haytham ghazy 

from egypt


----------



## Ahmed shawki (5 أغسطس 2007)

اخى هيثم يريت لو تقولنا حضرتك مهندس ايه ونستفيد من خبرتك اكتر


----------



## haythoom (5 أغسطس 2007)

akhy el 3azez a7mad shawky


ana haytham ghazy
mohandess tayaran masry 

wee lessah mohandess soghayar maleesh 7'ebra kebeera awy wee laken ana kasser el etela3 wee el ma3refah wee ba7eb dayman atkalem ma3a el nass as7aab el khebra el kebeera

wee la2eny 3aref koayess ad eh el derassah fee el tayaran sa3ba wee el shoghl fee masr as3ab 
fa7abeet awada7 leek wee lee kol elly beyetkharagow 3ala tool wee yedawarow 3ala el wazayef
en el 7ayah mesh sahlah fee kol magalat el handassah la2
lazem yekoon 3andak ba3d el emkaneyat wee el khebrat elly lazem tektassebha fee magalak 3alashan te2dar tekoon add el shoghl

wee ta7eyaty lak


----------



## haythoom (5 أغسطس 2007)

sory ana ma2sertesh akra2 el mailak fee el ressalah bass

my e mail is

hay_ghazy2000 @ yahoo


----------



## Ahmed shawki (5 أغسطس 2007)

اخى هيثم انا ضفتك دلؤاتى على الهوتمي ل بإميلك على اليا ه و وده اميلى
ahmed-shawkiعلى h o t يريت تقبل اضافتى ولو مجتلكش الإضافه ضفنى انته


----------



## Ahmed shawki (5 أغسطس 2007)

*اخى هيثم انته دارس للطيران لسه وله خلصت هندسة طيران ويريت لو توضحلى اكتر لانى اتمنى انى ابدا فى الويزاوت وخاسف لأن الناس جوه بتقول مفيش استفاده فى مصر للطيران وفلوس على لافاضى 240 شهرى وهل اى شركه هتقبلنى بعد الويزاوت يرتي توضحلنا اكتر ويريت اتواصل معاك عبر ال****** *


----------



## 122147 (27 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخوي اذا انت مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية قدم في شركة ارامكو السعودية هما عندهم اسطول طائرات اكيد بيكونوا محتاجين مهندسين طائرات وعلى فكرة هما ما بيخلوش حد يحلق بالطائرة الا مهندس الطيران لأنه هوا اكتر واحد بيفهم ليها 

والله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع .......


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الزميل المهندس,,egypilot2005 أحب أقول ليك أن الدنيا مش غامقة قوي كدا,, انت راجل مهندس طيران وده في حد زاتة كويس تقدر تشتغل بيه في أي مكان,,, 
بس طالما عاوز تشتغل في مجال الطيران,, يبقي كل اللي عليك انك تتابع أهرام الجمعة واللي بتنزل فيه مصر للطيران إعلان وظايف , وكمان مافيهاش حاجة لما تاخد مرتب قليل في الأول وتستمل لغاية ماتخلص الويزوت وتبدأ تترقي ومرتبك يكبر, الإنسان مابيتولدش كبير مرة واحده ياباشمهندس... 
والله الموفق


----------



## tame_whale (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*ربنا يوفقك*

أخي العزيز egypilot2005
طبعا ندعوا لك الله أن يوفقك وأن تجد عمل مناسب قريبا ان شاء الله 
على فكرة انت ليه ما ذكرتش أي بيانات عن خبراتك أو مشروع تخرجك أو العمل المقرب إليك في مجال الطيران (التصميم مثلا ) وهكذا وما تعرفش من أين يأتي الخير.


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkoor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## the7pop (10 يناير 2012)

انا طالب في الثانويه العامه المصريه و عايز ادخل هندسه طيران بس انا عارف ان مفيش شغل في مصر 
عشان كده قررت اني ادخل معماري و عايز حد يقولي اذا كان التخصص ده فرص عمله موجوده ولا لا ؟ 
و هل الدراسه سهله ولا لا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يناير 2012)

سلام عليكم
اخي المهندس الناشيء
ممكن تتواصل مع مهندسين قسم العمارة
وهما هيجاوبوك على كل شيء
ودا الرابط الخاص بالقسم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## marwan_050 (11 يناير 2012)

شكراً مهندس هيثم على الإفادة


----------

